

Weebly Takes On E-Commerce - jakewolf
http://blog.weebly.com/2/post/2009/05/announcing-weebly-e-commerce-featuers.html

======
dc2k08
It doesn't seem to be anything more than a buy-it-now paypal/google button
which could already have been added prior to this announcement. I was hoping
they would include a stock count facility or let you offer options on a
product: size, color, etc and then vary the price accordingly.

